# Skewered Gulf Shrimp



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Recently picked up 70 pounds of fresh gulf shrimp.  Threw some charwood on the smoker.  Don't own a gas grill.   Skewered some shrimp, marinated in olive oil and Slap Ya Mama Seasoning.  Came out good.  Doesn't take long.  Man they were good.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 28, 2009)

Dang those look good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 now ya got me hungry and I just finished dinner


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Piney.  Love some shrimp...


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 28, 2009)

Yanno, that looks just about awesome ...


----------



## rivet (Apr 28, 2009)

Man oh man......that's some good looking stuff you got there. Where's the rest?


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks.  Rest went to friends and the freezer.  I heard they are good wrapped in bacon, but what isn't.  Need to come up with some shrimp inspired meals.  thinking of a seafood fattie with crawfish, shrimp, plus some chopped andouille for a little spice.


----------



## mcp9 (Apr 29, 2009)

how would you compare slap yo mama to tony chacheres?  (sp?)


----------



## grothe (Apr 29, 2009)

Pics got me drooling.....looks wonderful!!
Love those Slap Ya Mama's seasonings


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 29, 2009)

Mmmmm Cajun, looks wonderful!! I just happen to be a shrimp lover too!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks to all.  I think Slap Ya Mama has less salt.  Like it better


----------



## phreak (Apr 29, 2009)

Cajunsmoke13;302951  Need to come up with some shrimp inspired meals. [/quote said:
			
		

> Your shrimp look great...oh and...
> 
> You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. Dey's uh, shrimp-kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich. That- that's about it


----------



## alx (Apr 29, 2009)

Those do look good.Thanks for pics.


----------



## fatmcrat (May 2, 2009)

I seen shrimp and clicked on it.  Now I wanna go to sams and buy some.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 8, 2009)

We love the seafood being right on the atlantic. I bacon rap shrimp alotand they are very very good. Smoked fish is great also. Havent tried shellfish yet but dont tempt me. The seafood fattie Consider it a done deal we will tell youll about it


----------

